# Can H97 M D3H support a LED TV ?



## SUMEDH desai (Aug 12, 2015)

HI this may be a rookie Q.
I have HP W2072a monitor which I took just as a temp monitor.
I need a new monitor for:
1) watching Video lectures all day for now n movies n game of thrones etc
2) I am also A die hard gamer so for HD MAX resolution gaming in the near future.
SO mostly home purpose,

my RIG :
GIGABYTE H97 M D3H motherboard 
INTEL CORE i3 4150
DDR3 4GB RAM - G SKILL
nvidia GTS 450 - g card

Q) with this can I buy a new LED TV (22-32 INCH) as there is HDMI support with the mobo

BUT technically can it support the TV MONITIOR ? I meanWILL it be compatible ......?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 12, 2015)

IMO, instead of a 22" TV, get a FHD IPS monitor.

BTW, why did you pair i3 4150 with H97? 
A H81 mobo would've been sufficient.


----------



## SUMEDH desai (Aug 12, 2015)

ok... but wont tv be a better option with clarity n stuff ....?

i3 4150 ... LOL i know...... H97 is for for future proc upgrade ..... if it is possible n compatible at tht time!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 12, 2015)

Nope. TVs have high response time compared to monitors and given a price point, you'll get a FHD monitor vs HD ready tv of probably same screen size.

hence monitors are better.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 12, 2015)

Monitors are better if you planning to sit close to the display whereas sitting close to the TV display will surely be going to make your eyes go bad.


----------

